# One of my first contests



## swampsauce (Oct 1, 2009)

These were taken in Kingstrree, SC in '05 I think. Purty cool to go back and see the beginning.

Look at all them trophies!






My dedicated helper for the last several years, David, doin what he does best!





Purty piggy,





Look at that turn in box. The sauce looks yellow, but it is my sauce. Must have been the light, beer, or sumthin!


----------



## bigwheel (Oct 1, 2009)

Very impressive on all counts. Sure that yeller sauce be sorta like Mother Green in that just the way the light was shining on it. 

bigwheel


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 2, 2009)

that is one beautiful pig


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 2, 2009)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> that is one beautiful pig



What an awful thing to say about David!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 2, 2009)

I was talking about Tim.


----------



## swampsauce (Oct 2, 2009)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> I was talking about Tim.




Im not a pig. Its  slow metabolisim    






[/url]


----------



## DJ (Oct 2, 2009)

Wow, I agree and I ain't talking bout Tim! 
Congrats on the past, present, and future.
dj



			
				Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> that is one beautiful pig


----------



## bigwheel (Oct 2, 2009)

Not sure why yall want me to puke so late at night. Whuts up on that deal? Bad boys bad boys. 

bigwheel


----------



## john pen (Oct 3, 2009)

posting that pic was just wrong on so many levels...


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 3, 2009)

wrong on all levels

you are *BANNED* again


----------



## WalterSC (Oct 3, 2009)

swampsauce said:
			
		

> These were taken in Kingstrree, SC in '05 I think. Purty cool to go back and see the beginning.
> 
> Hey Tim are you going to be in Kingstree this year 09 ? I will be there judgeing. Might have to stop by and buy some pork off ya to bring back home to Niki. Will be there Saturday morning will make the rounds after judging to see everyone.


----------

